# Low Budget Nest Boxes



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have been meaning on putting my plans for low budget nest boxes on the post for some time. I needed some nest boxes to fill a spot so I thought I would show everyone how it is done. 

Materials for 3 box or 6 box 

4x8 sheet of 5/8" plywood $14
4x8 sheet of OBF stuff $7 whatever it is called
7- 48" 3/8" dowels $7 (my version 12 for the 6 box)
Wood Screws 
Wood Glue
$10 mistake paint

total about $40 to $50

Note Mine are custom so they are not my usual 4'x4'x16" 6 box, 12 dowel version version. This version is 29" x 53.5" x 14.5" three box

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Procedure For 6 boxes 16"x16"x24"

1. I have Lowes cut the Plywood length-wise (hotdog) in three equal strips each about 15 3/4" (Have them center the saw blade on 16"

2. Have them cut two strips (hamburger) the same width off the bottom of the sheet of OBS - not sure if that is what it is called but it is the house underlayment stuff that goes under the stucco or siding. They will be 
15 3/4"x48" (these will be the sides of the box. The remaining will be the back of the box. 

3. You can have them cut the remaining OBS to 48" if you want. You can also have them cut 2 of the Plywood strips in half (Put the saw blade on 48"). I do this cut myself. The other strip will be cut for the three dividers between boxes.

4. Take the two 48" strips of OBS, your sides and measure 16" marks. You will center the two middle shelves here. Wood Glue and screw sides into shelves. Pre-drill will help. Attach both sides.

5. Use the back 48" x 48" OBS to square it all up, glue and screw. Now you have a box with three divisions. Measure centers, mark and cut dividers from the remaining plywood strip. 

6. Screw in the middle dividers, you may have to toe in a few. You can also make these removable. 

7. Paint - I use exterior latex, two coats. Interior will probably work. Pigeon dust grey or tan is what I try and find so when you scrape it it looks good as new. 

8. I make a template that has 3/8" holes drilled in it 2" apart and 1 1/2" from the edge to drill holes where the dowels will go. (see pic). You can drill before you paint so you cover up any splinter spots. 

9. Thread the dowels through the holes. If you paint first re-drill the dowel holes. They should go top to bottom 48".

10. put them up. 

If you want to put in dowel doors etc, you could thread them through the last dowel closest to the door opening. I just slide a board between the last to dowels to the corner of the box. Eventually I will be making something better. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pics of the three box. You can make two of these, or the three version for individual breeding sections. Start to finish I can finish a box in about six hours. 

I have a pic of my six version on my webpage. Link Below.

Hope this helps.

Randy


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks! I am supposing you mean OSB (oriented strand board) board. Those are cheap and I like them.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I got all the letters right. They are cheap and strong. One side is a bit hard to paint so I usually put that towards the back or where covered. Two thick coats of paint will do it. They are also light compared to plywood.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Those nestboxes are looking great Randy...You gave me some idea how to work on the shelves I got here...Thanks man...


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice nestbox's And thanks for the new bike and basketball net  hehe


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

the good thing is that the pigeons dont realy care what kind of wood you used or even how you spell it long as they have a place to call home


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Pics of the three box. You can make two of these, or the three version for individual breeding sections. Start to finish I can finish a box in about six hours.
> 
> I have a pic of my six version on my webpage. Link Below.
> 
> ...


Randy, you have a real nice site and birds!!


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a pic of the nest boxes I've been working on.... I used wine corks for the door hardware.... oh the many uses of wine corks...LOL. Cheers.


----------

